# Deister



## Pan (25. Mai 2004)

Harry, sach an: wann, wer wo??!!

Das WE nach Pfingsten, oder wie war das?


----------



## Würfel (25. Mai 2004)

gerne, jedezeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. Mai 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Harry, sach an: wann, wer wo??!!
> *Das WE nach Pfingsten*, oder wie war das?


Korrekt, das war mein Reden 
Heinz hat mir alternativ schon das Zimmer seiner jüngsten Tochter angeboten (natürlich ohne die Tochter, die ist nämlich ausgezogen). Ich müßte dann allerdings mit den rosa Tapeten vorlieb nehmen  

Folgende Idee: Vielleicht könnte man bei entsprechender Wetterlage (Harz ist wieder ohne Winterbereifung zu befahren  ) am Samstag die "Knollentour" fahren und Sonntag dann noch 'ne Runde im Deister?!


----------



## Pan (25. Mai 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> am Samstag die "Knollentour"



Hast Recht. Hätte nach fast zwei Jahren sicherlich mal wieder nen Ride verdient.


----------



## foxi (25. Mai 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Das WE nach Pfingsten, oder wie war das?


achnöne, erst versagen meine Augen zu Himmelfahrt und jetzt tut ihr mir das an, an dem We muss ich leider arbeiten  Evtl. Stürme ich zu Pfingsten in den Deister, schicke Dir (Pan) dann ne PM. Ich hab echt mal wieder bock auf 50km/1200hm mit Feggennorthnordmanngrabfrankbombegrenz


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Mai 2004)

Hi out there...!

Pfingst-Sonntag wäre ich im Deister auch wieder mit dabei. Hoffe, der Grenzweg ist dann nicht so verschlammt wie letztes Mal. Mein Knie ist gerade einigermaßen verheilt.


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Mai 2004)

Ouuhhps..!

Ach, das Wochenende NACH Pfingsten. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!

Na ja. mal sehen...


----------



## Pan (26. Mai 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. Stürme ich zu Pfingsten in den Deister, schicke Dir (Pan) dann ne PM.




Das darf dann aber nicht Pfingstsonntag sein.


----------



## Hattrick (31. Mai 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Harry, sach an: wann, wer wo??!!
> 
> Das WE nach Pfingsten, oder wie war das?



Autsch, der Samstag ist leider verplant. Und Sonntag vorm. eigentlich auch 
- ok. mal sehen wie lange der Samstag war ...
@Rabbit: ÜN wäre kein Problem. Aber    nicht vergessen


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Juni 2004)

So Jungs, was geht im Deister? Wenn ich mich am Vorabend feiertechnisch  etwas zurückhalte, wäre ich am Sonntag mit am Start. Nur bitte nicht allzu früh!   

Wie letztes mal: 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Feggendorf?


----------



## Würfel (2. Juni 2004)

als zweiten Treffpunkt dann Kreuzbuche? Ich würde wie gesagt gerne mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (3. Juni 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, was geht im Deister? Wenn ich mich am Vorabend feiertechnisch  etwas zurückhalte, wäre ich am Sonntag mit am Start. Nur bitte nicht allzu früh!
> 
> Wie letztes mal: 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Feggendorf?



Ich werde versuchen gegen 11:00 Uhr dort zu sein, ca. 11:30 Kreuzbuche. Bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Würfel (3. Juni 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 11:30 Kreuzbuche



ich bin 11:10 am Bahnhof Barsinghausen. Könnte sein dass es ein paar minuten später wird, ich erscheine aber auf jeden fall!


----------



## Pan (4. Juni 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wie letztes mal: 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Feggendorf?



Jep!!

Erstmal Bremsweg hoch zur Kreuzbuche und dann...

...


----------



## gZM (4. Juni 2004)

also Sonntag 11uhr?
Kommt vielleicht auch...


----------



## Pan (5. Juni 2004)

gZM schrieb:
			
		

> also Sonntag 11uhr?




Exact!!!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2004)

Juppiehh...!

Und wehe es regnet...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (5. Juni 2004)

ich reiche einfach mal meine handy-nr rein, wenn ihr dann bei der kreuzbuche steht und wartet und euch kalt wird könnt ihr mal horchen wie weit ich schon bin  0178 5935771

bis morgen


----------



## 1Tintin (6. Juni 2004)

Super,
ich würde auch gerne mitfahren,
bin um 11:30 an der Kreuzbuche.

bis denne


----------



## Würfel (6. Juni 2004)

Einmal Höhenprofil! Den ganzen Flachland-Murks rechts könnt ihr euch wegdenken, ich hab mich noch ein bisschen ausgetobt weil der Zug erst so spät gefahren ist.

p.s.: grabweg rules!!


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Juni 2004)

@Kai

Ist das untere Deine HF-Kurve? Angst-Puls auf dem Grabtrail, oder was?  

War ´ne schöne Tour! Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen.  


PS: Kai, Du hast ´ne PM!


----------



## Würfel (7. Juni 2004)

Das ist meine Geschwindigkeit, falls die Frage ernst gemeint war


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Juni 2004)

Na klar war das ernst gemeint! 

Spass beiseite, was hast Du eigentlich für einen Tacho? Ist das der Cyclo-Alti-schlach-mich-tot, oder wie der heißt? Funzt das Ding? Ich suche nämlich noch was für meinen Alpencross. Aternativ hatte ich an den von VDO gedacht. Kostet aber 110,- Euros.


----------



## Würfel (7. Juni 2004)

Ciclo CM436 M

Hat allerdings keine Pulsmess-Funktionen. Der Speicher reicht für 64h Aufzeichnung, da mußt du gucken ob du mit deinem Alpencross hinkommst, oder du nimmst einen Laptop mit um die Daten zwischenzuspeichern 

Ich hab meinen für 110 Euro bekommen, Auslaufmodell Ende letzten Jahres, jetzt gibt es die Dinger mit USB Kabel für einige Euro mehr

p.s. alles in allem kann ich den nur empfehlen


----------



## schraeuble (8. Juni 2004)

Moin aus Kiel,

die MTB-Sparte der RG Kiel möchte eventuell am ersten September Wochenende nen Trip zum Deister machen.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Toureninfo's bzw. auch Campingplätze die direkt am Deister liegen ?

Bitte mail an: Schraeuble


----------

